# Superbugs threaten a return to the ‘dark ages'



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

While our politicians are crying wolf over so called global warming, a phenomenon which may be occuring (or maybe not) but whose causes are dubious at best, over in England they've identified real crisis. In fact we've known its been a crisis in the making for a while!

Caused by over use and over prescription of antibiotics many of these drugs which are ubiquitous and seen as panacea in our culture are in fact breeding a doomsday that even NatGeo can't flippantly dismiss.

Its in all the journals, and yet we see more concerned with penalizing drug companies so that they have no incentive do the expense of research that might discover new antibiotics-- because of course, if they didn't discover such an antibiotic we would expect it to be free!



> Britain will lead a global fightback against antibiotic-resistant superbugs to prevent the world from being "cast back into the dark ages of medicine", David Cameron is to announce today. The rise of untreatable bacteria threatens an "unthinkable scenario" where minor infections could once again kill, the prime minister told The Times in a warning about what he described as one of the biggest health threats facing the world. Tens of thousands of people are already dying of infections that have evolved resistance to common treatments and the World Health Organisation has warned that routine operations and minor scratches could become fatal if nothing is done. Mr Cameron has become the first world leader to speak out about the threat, signalling escalating global concern at&#8230;
> 
> http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/news/


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

When it comes to the new dark ages:

Bring it!
Humanity needs a culling.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

BlueZ said:


> When it comes to the new dark ages:
> 
> Bring it!
> Humanity needs a culling.




No thanks. :nuts:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Ebola is just a couple mutations away from a world wide 60% mortality rate. Our lack of new antibiotics is scary as well. I hope they have a couple up their sleeves they havent released to keep from repeating the mistake. Mother nature has a way of solving over population problems. I just hope whatever comes can be avoided by those that prepare ahead of time or have access to decent medical care so it isnt an across the board culling.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Mother nature has a way of solving over population problems.


Mother Nature is always willing to help ... but most of the folks don't have the time nor desire to do the research. (IMO)


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> When it comes to the new dark ages:
> 
> Bring it!
> Humanity needs a culling.


I don't share the enthusiasm but I do think we're overdue. Whether its mother nature with a new trick up her sleeve or just our own incompetence... for example a couple weeks ago CDC let live anthrax walk out the door and potentially infect as many as 80+ of their own scientists downstream in what should have been labs safe from that kind of exposure. OOPS!!!

if you didn't read about it in the news, it's because you missed it, it was reported. Just google "CDC loses anthrax" and pick your media of choice that you "trust"


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Mother Nature is always willing to help ... but most of the folks don't have the time nor desire to do the research. (IMO)


DITTO, Been doing my homework and it has been an eye-opener.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Humans have had a long run with only a few 'bumps in the road' (like the Black Plague) I would say it is past time that something happen to check the ever expanding population.


----------

